# Class Schedule For My Last Term In Seminary!!!



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2008)

I am filled both with unending joy and a bit of fear in knowing that I have signed up for the last slate of classes I will ever take in my M. Div program. While I plan on doing work on a Th.M in the near future (which because of some other issues has been put on hold for the time being) this will be the last term and I will graduate with an M. Div at the end of February. So without further ado here are the classes with the book lists...

*Classes at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary*

*NT 12 Interpretation of the Bible*

Biblical Hermeneutics, Milton Terry

An Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics, Walter Kaiser & Moises Silva

The Literary Structure of the Old Testament, David Dorsey


*PT 42 Marriage and Family Counseling*


Christian Living in the Home, Jay Adams

Marriage, Divorce, and Remarriage in the Bible, Jay Adams

Solving Marriage Problems, Biblical Solutions For Christian Counselors, 
Jay Adams

Strengthening Your Marriage, Wayne Mack

Sword and the Shovel, George Scipione

A Homework Manual For Biblical Living Vol. II, ed. Wayne Mack

Shepherding a Child's Heart, Tedd Trip

*
Classes at Pittsburgh Theological Seminary
*

*MI 02 Missiology*

Ministry of the Missional Church, Craig Van Gelder

Transforming Mission: Paradigm Shifts in Theology of Mission, David Bosch

Operation World, Patrick Johnstone

Suffering and Glory in the Mission of God, Scott Sunquist
*
OT 02 Prophets and Psalms*

A History of Prophecy in Israel, Joseph Blenkinsopp

The Destiny of the Righteous in the Psalms, Jerome Creach


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2008)

Class Schedule For My Last Term In Seminary!!! « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## mshingler (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations (early?)! 
May God strengthen you through your last semester of study.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## matt01 (Oct 23, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am filled both with unending joy and a bit of fear in knowing that I have signed up for the last slate of classes...I will graduate with an M. Div at the end of February...



Exciting times. Continue to be faithful during this wrap-up period. May the Lord bless your labours, as you seek to serve Him.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 23, 2008)

Benjamin,

How exciting! I'll be praying for you to finish strong!


Peace.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations in advance. I look forward to being a colleague with you in Christ's vineyard.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2008)

Likewise Nathan. 

Sending out the MDF's (well I have in the singular right now...  ) as we speak.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 23, 2008)

Benjamin, God bless you! The book list is certainly different at your respective seminaries. Try not to graduate like so many of my fellow seminarians who went forth into the Lord's vineyard "boldly" proclaiming the Gospel of a carefully balanced and scholarly "on the one hand . . . but on the other hand" paralysis of analysis. 

BTW, Moises Silva was a VERY fine teacher back in my college days in the early '70s. He was a freshly minted PhD from Manchester (under F.F. Bruce) back then, now he is retired! That should tell you something about how ancient I am!


----------



## TimV (Oct 23, 2008)

Crazy work load!!!!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Luck and Good Reading.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2008)

Always good to have the end of the tunnel in sight. It's funny that academic work seems so easy to some but that constant stream of preparation for exams is daunting. Academic stress has a quality all its own that I don't miss. In fact, I _still_ have nightmares about being in class and an exam is coming up and I somehow wasn't paying attention all semester long. The only other recurring "nightmares" like that are dreams that I'm back at OCS.

My the Lord bless your studies this semester as well as those of all the other Seminarians and University students.


----------

